#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  hello i need some help

## slaps4yomama

ANyone can translate this, it seems very hard

ฮ่วย เป้าาาาาาา เลิกกันแล้วจริงๆ นิวมีแฟนใหม่แล้วนะ

แล้ว ครีมมีแฟนใหม่ยังๆๆ

โห้ ครีมไม่มีหรอกกก โสดๆ

เป้ากูก็โสด

sorry first post i have no idea where to post this hahaha

thanks xD :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board...Our translation team is currently at a ping-pong show in Patpong...

Please hold the line, and someone will get back to you...

----------


## pseudolus

> ฮ่วย เป้าาาาาาา เลิกกันแล้วจริงๆ นิวมีแฟนใหม่แล้วนะ
> 
> Heh, Phao (mans name) I am really broken heart and you got a new girlfriend
> 
> แล้ว ครีมมีแฟนใหม่ยังๆๆ
> 
> Does Cream (name lady) have a new boyfriend yet?
> 
> โห้ ครีมไม่มีหรอกกก โสดๆ
> ...


There you go - hope that makes sense to you. If you think Cream is you GF, she does not think so. If you hope she is singe then she is. We would need pictures of her though to be certain

----------


## Patrick

> ฮ่วย เป้าาาาาาา เลิกกันแล้วจริงๆ นิวมีแฟนใหม่แล้วนะ
> 
> Heh, Phao (mans name) I am really broken heart and you got a new girlfriend
> 
> แล้ว ครีมมีแฟนใหม่ยังๆๆ
> 
> Does Cream (name lady) have a new boyfriend yet?
> 
> โห้ ครีมไม่มีหรอกกก โสดๆ
> ...


เลิกกันแล้วจริงๆ "means we have now really broken up"
นิวมีแฟนใหม่แล้วนะ means "New (name) has a new boyfriend / girlfriend"

The rest is OK.

Patrick

----------


## BaitongBoy

> We would need pictures of her though to be certain


Yes, slaps4...This is standard procedure...It will probably hurt us more than it will hurt you, but it's a good membership step to take...

----------


## toddaniels

pseudolus; taking a little more than creative interpretation of that conversation aren't you.

How in godz green earth did you manage to glean "I am really broken heart and you got a new girlfriend" outta เลิกกันแล้วจริงๆ นิวมีแฟนใหม่แล้วนะ??

All I can say is 'keep your day job'. . .

----------


## pseudolus

> pseudolus; taking a little more than creative interpretation of that conversation aren't you.
> 
> How in godz green earth did you manage to glean "I am really broken heart and you got a new girlfriend" outta เลิกกันแล้วจริงๆ นิวมีแฟนใหม่แล้วนะ??
> 
> All I can say is 'keep your day job'. . .


Because my wife translated it. So what is your translation?

----------


## BaitongBoy

> So what is your translation?


He's holding out for pics, maybe...

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> So what is your translation?
> 
> 
> He's holding out for pics, maybe...


Dunno. Hope so - any girl called Cream must be a hot little minx or the beneficiary of a jap porn soupman.

----------


## toddaniels

I'd weigh in with Patrick <- who BTW I have no affiliation with 



> เลิกกันแล้วจริงๆ "means we have now really broken up" นิวมีแฟนใหม่แล้วนะ means "New (name) has a new boyfriend / girlfriend"  The rest is OK.  Patrick


Okay pseudolus, I take that back, you can quit your day job if you want, but your thai wife sure took some creative license with her translation.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> hello i need some help


Yeah...Cheers...We all do...




> who BTW I have no affiliation with


It's ok to come out...Heh...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> any girl called Cream must be a hot little minx


Might be in the Sales Division for the soiled panties vending machines...

----------


## pseudolus

> I'd weigh in with Patrick <- who BTW I have no affiliation with 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> เลิกกันแล้วจริงๆ "means we have now really broken up" นิวมีแฟนใหม่แล้วนะ means "New (name) has a new boyfriend / girlfriend"  The rest is OK.  Patrick
> ...


Natural reaction for a Thai "we broke up" is translated as "I am broken hearted".  :smiley laughing:

----------


## slaps4yomama

wait do i really need to post a pic of the girl haha wtf
and its funny cause yes i do live in japan

----------


## pseudolus

> wait do i really need to post a pic of the girl haha wtf
> and its funny cause yes i do live in japan


Yes you do. You have received 140,254 bahts worth of professional services so the least you could do is post up some pictures for us

----------


## BaitongBoy

C'mon mate...Ask her if it's ok...We can make a deal when you "check bin"...

----------


## pseudolus

Lives in Japan and stalking her facebook. 

How much you sending her each month?

----------


## slaps4yomama

you guys are weird as fck. thx for the help tho
i hate how everyone assumes that since someone lives in thailand they are money hungry whores it is very sad how some people can think poorly of other cultures 

cream is my sister she is sending ME money so i can finish my studies in japan, her ex boyfriend is a creepy cop that doesn't leave her alone when i saw him msg her cops can be real assholes in thailand they start young and are mostly corrupt so i am worried if he messages her thats all.
i do not know much thai slang so it is hard for me to figure out some of her thai writing , 

sorry my english is not on point.
you lost you're chance of a picture

----------


## pseudolus

> cream is my sister she is sending ME money


So why can you not read a simple Thai sentence then? It's hardly slang.

Cough up the picture or else we will set Smeg onto finding it.  :ourrules:

----------


## slaps4yomama

i dont speak thai

----------


## pseudolus

So why you letting her date coppers then? Haven't you told her that Farangs are the only people she should be dating?  :Smile:

----------


## slaps4yomama

haha i cant tell her what to do
and im guessing foreigners in thailand can be worst than thai people

----------


## Bettyboo

> i dont speak thai


Me too. We are just like brothers, my new brother...  :Smile:  Just so I can fit into my new family better, can you send pics of my new family. Best start with my new sister, bikini shots are best...  :Smile: 

Shalom

----------


## pseudolus

> haha i cant tell her what to do
> and im guessing foreigners in thailand can be worst than thai people


Nah no chance. All we would do is give her a good seeing to. Thai people would mess with her mind and bang on about thai culture. 

So anyway, and this is getting back a moderate bit of seriousness, how long have you lived in Japan, and can you do a nice "non sister" related photo thread about where you live? WE don't have many photo threads about Japan and especially if you are outside of Tokyo it would be most interesting. 

In return, as the vast majority of our members claim their wife's relatives are not rice farmers daughters but the heiresses to numberous high ranking police, army, governmental figureheads, they might be able to help your delicate situation of protecting sisters sister.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by slaps4yomama
> 
> 
> haha i cant tell her what to do
> and im guessing foreigners in thailand can be worst than thai people
> 
> 
> Nah no chance. All we would do is give her a good seeing to. Thai people would mess with her mind and bang on about thai culture. 
> 
> ...


Heh...my wife has one brother in the Wat.

He's such a degenerate drunk, that's the last place that'll take him!  :rofl:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> you guys are weird as fck


Heh...That may be...But we are being nice to you...Most newbies are hanged, drawn, and quartered before their third post...

Funny that nobody has really questioned your integrity, yet...

So, hang around and have some fun...Enjoy yourself...

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by slaps4yomama
> 
> you guys are weird as fck
> 
> 
> Heh...That may be...But we are being nice to you...Most newbies are hanged, drawn, and quartered before their third post...
> 
> Funny that nobody has really questioned your integrity, yet...
> 
> So, hang around and have some fun...Enjoy yourself...


Well he didn't blink when I suggested the lady, presumed GF but now known to be sister (same same up in isaan no doubt) had been facialized by a jap  porn star specialist soupman (man who produces massive quantities of jizz).

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Oh, I got it the first time...

----------


## November Rain

> you guys are weird as fck


Troll or not, that is pretty spot on...  :rofl:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Heh...I resemble that remark...(Our cover is blown...By a newbie, no less)...

----------

